# 08-09 Challenger



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Saw a black 08 SRT Challenger in a showroom. Bigger than I thought and it was sold to a guy in Texas so the saleswomen would'nt let me sit in it. It was locked and she did not have the key ha ha ha ....right. 
Anyhow they are planing on making 60 to 70 thousand in all flavors to compete with Mustang so pretty soon, the roads will be filled with everything from 6 bangers to the mighty 6.1. 
I was thinking a clean white R/T with chrome 20 inchers-would look sharp but with so many produced, you'll have to look at the rear as they pass to tell if it's muscle worthy.
Makes the GTO even more special I suppose.:cool


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

So, I'm wondering what Chrysler will make with the same engine. Chrysler basically being the luxury side of dodge. They do look awesome though!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

:agree

The design is timeless and powerful.


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

Aramz06 said:


> So, I'm wondering what Chrysler will make with the same engine. Chrysler basically being the luxury side of dodge. They do look awesome though!


There is talk of Chrysler reviving the 'Cude nameplate. There is talk of a Chrysler 'Cuda convertible. :cool


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Anyhow they are planing on making 60 to 70 thousand in all flavors to compete with Mustang so pretty soon, the roads will be filled with everything from 6 bangers to the mighty 6.1.


At least you don`t have that problem with the GTO, you _know_ they all have the V-8.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm really digging the new Challenger... Next year it's supposed to have a 6-speed manual available, and there's rumor of factory headers and a performance exhaust option on the 6.1 6-speeds that should REALLY be a nice ride.

I'm figuring on at least another year, maybe two, and then I'll be surveying this new array of cool car options... 

G8 GXP
Challenger SRT-8
Camaro SS

The fact that any of these will be "less rare" than the GTO is a slight downer, but in the end, it's not that important. I buy the car for my own reasons first, how it relates to the rest of the world second.


And by 2010 the Mustang gets a re-vamp and more power, so it'll be worth looking at at least...

Oh, and P.S., Chrysler has already been running the 6.1 Hemi in SRT-8 300's for a couple years now...


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Good friend made a deal on Challenger, 2009. 6.2 L, 6speed, all black, paid MSRP, around $34,000. Sounds like a great car. His is due in Aug. Wyoming can be a nice place to live!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

That's a great price for that car considering they are at 40 g's. I was told the 09's are coming around September and I am thinking of just an R/T with a manual to surfice.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

They're sharp looking cars, a little bigger than i thought they'd be but still nice. I want mine plum crazy with a flat black hood!!!


----------



## Vbp6us (May 6, 2008)

They do look good.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm going in today to price one to be built for September. An R/T though, not a SRT8. 375 HP with a 6 speed would satisfy my power needs. Same price as a Mustang GT but with more power and better fit and finish. It may be time for a change.
A White R/T Challenger with a 6 speed and chrome 20inchers sounds sweet to me.:cool


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ Yea, it does.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Just priced it out and with the extra's comes out to 37....ouch. That's SRT8 territory.

I'll have to knock out some options to aproach the 30g mark and make it possible


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Just an aside, the challenger SRT8's interior does not seem to be as good as the GTO's in terms of quality of materials used. The center consaul uses a thin plastic. The gauges are chromed, but they seem cheaper. Seats were comfortable but passenger side is manual. For me to get the price down, I may have to sacrafice the leather as well..ouch-don't know if I can do so. 
I was only in the the seat for 2 minutes, but the fit wasn't like a glove as I feel in the GTO's. 

They tell me that the S/T will bump up to 385 HP with the 6 speed manual.We'll see what happens.


----------



## MahGoat (Jun 19, 2008)

Enjoy this. With the way gas prices are going, this maybe the last wave of these types of cars we see for a while.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

*new challenger*

Well the wife and i drove a srt8 challenger sunday a friend has one.I must say the car is larger then i thought and comfortable and runs really good.I think the wife is going to buy one. She is going to wait though until 2010 when the convertible comes out.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Thats nice-aside from the convertable coming in 2010, there is talk of them coming with stock headers as well. 

How did the Challenger sound? If it has a weak point, that may be it.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Sales girl called to have me come in. Couldn't so I convinced her to proceed with some numbers. I can here someone coaching her in the background to convince me to come in. Offered me 15000 for the GTO now or 12000 for the GTO in September which is when the Challenger could be built. I wasn't rude but my displeasure for their offer as being an honest offer was so evident, that I have not heard back. I mean come on! I was told they are just looking to make an honest deal. After that offer, my feeling is that they are just trying to rake me over the coals. 

I know our GTO's have depreciated but kelly's blue book puts mine at 19000 in excellent condition which mine is. I still feel that to be low, but the market is hurting so it is what it is.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I`m sure they would have liked to get your goat today for 15! They prolly have it sold already for 21.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

The challenger sounds good not real loud but i like the way the car drove and handles and alot of get up and go.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

:agree- The dealer owner was on the phone regarding my GTO the whole time I was there. 
Still have not heard back so either the sales girl was out, or they are just too confident regarding their Challenger expectation to even haggle a little. 

I also imagine by this time next year, Challengers will start to be a common sight on the roads as well. 

Glad it handles well and it would be nice to have a new car with a full warrenty. To renew my warrenty would be about 5 grand for full coverage so perhaps that should be figured in the equation.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I am really liking the Challenger. My quest for the right 69-70 Judge is foremost. I already made my mind up if I get a Challenger I will buy used. I will let someone else take the hit on the immediate deprecation. I ordered my GTO and paid the higher amount for it, not doing it again. I am in no hurry.

If automatic is no issue...... The 09's are coming out in a few more months. I believe the 08' Challengers will start hitting the used dealer lots once those owners trade for a manual. Now what if a miracle happens and a new GTO is imminent? hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

:agreeA replacement for the GTO would be simply amazing but would most likely be at 40 or more as well. What I like about the GTO is that they are all bruisers with no 6 bangers available. When you see an 04-06 GTO, it's 350 hp +. No mistaken identidies or want-to-be's. 

I do like the Challenger too though.


----------



## banshee (Jun 7, 2006)

WTF? you people are talking as if the Challanger is better than the GTO! for one, you'll see one everytime you turn your head, like the mustang. they're only 10 lbs. less than the Charger srt-8, with no difference in performance (so imagine how poorly the R/T will perform). it looks good initially, but after 5 minutes driving behind one, I forgot it was there. also, ALL modern muscle cars value will increase rapidly once they stop making them. especiall the GTO's (the 04 barbedos blue in particular). I can't wait for my clutch to be installed Thursday so that I can hunt down and kill all Challangers! don't fall into the hype. keep the GTO. you'll regret getting rid of it! I like Mustangs and love corvettes, but will never buy one because I see too many of them.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thats very true banshee there is too many mustang, every corner you turn there's one and you hardly see any goats.


----------



## GoatPwr (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah I have to agree with the last couple posts. I think the challenger is a real badass looking car but I dont like how dodge and ford are sell outs making four different V-6 versions of everything. Some one brought it up earlier but its like you have to look at the back of the car to figure out what it really is. There is no mistaking the GTO - and by the way, since I've bought my GTO I've only seen two others in Arizona. That makes two GTO's and 2,000 GT's along with all the chargers and gutless magnums. Same goes for corvette - I love chevy but I dont like the people who drive these cars. 99% of the time they have no clue as to what their in or how it works (vettes)

As for the OP, I dont know what your thinking but I could never justify selling the GTO for a 5.7 challenger with a loss. I would never buy anything but the top dollar car which means the 6.1 which is 25 horsepower more than the GTO and 5 MPG less. Sorry not worth it. Also I heard it was only going to be made in 5 speed automatic, probably not true, I dont know...


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

banshee said:


> WTF? you people are talking as if the Challanger is better than the GTO! for one, you'll see one everytime you turn your head, like the mustang. they're only 10 lbs. less than the Charger srt-8, with no difference in performance (so imagine how poorly the R/T will perform). it looks good initially, but after 5 minutes driving behind one, I forgot it was there. also, ALL modern muscle cars value will increase rapidly once they stop making them. especiall the GTO's (the 04 barbedos blue in particular). I can't wait for my clutch to be installed Thursday so that I can hunt down and kill all Challangers! don't fall into the hype. keep the GTO. you'll regret getting rid of it! I like Mustangs and love corvettes, but will never buy one because I see too many of them.


:agree


----------

